# fuel for your power auger



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

what do you guys use? I have an eskimo , and after talking to them they said I should used premium. so for my mix, (1 gal), and it gives me 2 tanks on my drill. I use premium , with a tablespoon of carb cleaner I do not use any stabilizer, because I go almost every day, and use the hell out of my auger, so the gas doesn't last forever. I did just find a local gas station that sells real gas. Last year , I had a problem the first tank of gas was awsum, the second , it would not start. Took it in for repair , guy told me bad gas, It was from the same gal. When I called eskimo, the lady told me to use real gas, or premium. She told me where they are located, their gas , due to lead in it , regular would go bad in 11 days. So, premium, carb cleaner, and no problem, curious wht you guys use


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I buy ethanol free premium gas for everything but my truck. I do add StarTron to every can no matter what. It's well worth the price you pay extra.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

True fuel in the can or rec90 if I mix it myself. There is still ethonol in premium pump fuel. You should use recreational fuel or rec 90 as it is non ethonol.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't almost all 2-stroke augers use a mix? Or are eskimo augers gas only?

Why not just use a premium 50:50 blend with stabilizers in it? I don't see how that wouldn't last a few weeks, if not an entire season unless your gas is stored in a 5 gallon bucket with no lid.

Even if you didn't have to mix the fuel with oil, you could still add a stabilizer to it, and as long as you meet or exceed the ratio you will be fine. The reason they want you to use premium is because there is higher compression on the smaller 2-stroke engines versus a larger automotive engine.

Not to be critical but I feel like anyone having issues with their small engines simply does not care for them properly, or uses a poor mix of oil/gas, or doesn't store their fuel properly. I have never experienced any of the issues I read about sometimes and it makes me wonder as to what i'm doing right versus what others may be doing wrong (or not doing at all)...


----------



## ausable riverboat (May 10, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Don't almost all 2-stroke augers use a mix? Or are eskimo augers gas only?
> 
> Why not just use a premium 50:50 blend with stabilizers in it? I don't see how that wouldn't last a few weeks, if not an entire season unless your gas is stored in a 5 gallon bucket with no lid.
> 
> ...


First of all the lady that said there was lead in the gas was 100? wrong they do not put lead in any gas. I use rec 90 in all my small engines it will not go bad I have had some for two years and it is still good


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

premium has ethanol in it after 14 days you end up with water in your can.... use re con gas and you won't get any water because there is no ethanol in recreational fuel(re con) i put it in every gas engine i own except my truck cuz it don't set 14 days


----------



## Fur n Fins 1982 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sea foam is some really good stuff for small engines too I use it in all of mine and there is definitely a difference in how well the motors run I swear by it


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

d_rek said:


> Don't almost all 2-stroke augers use a mix? Or are eskimo augers gas only?
> 
> Why not just use a premium 50:50 blend with stabilizers in it? I don't see how that wouldn't last a few weeks, if not an entire season unless your gas is stored in a 5 gallon bucket with no lid.


Mine usually lasts all season in my 5 gallon buckets, minus the little bit that sloshes out in the backseat when I'm dodging potholes.


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bad gas after chili... sure. Bad gas after 11 days... eh... I don't buy it.

Heck, I have a tank of 50:1 (with "up to 10% ethanol") sitting in my garage that's been "stale" since spring 2014. I put it in my old snowblower and it started FIRST pull! And it ran til empty. No I don't recommend using really old gas...

I guess what I'm saying is yeah there might be a little extra water in it after a few days but not enough to prevent the auger from starting. And no... they didn't just stop putting lead in it 11 days ago either lol


----------



## agbuckhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

I have an Eskimo Z71. Used their mix with premium gas. Same bad issues. They sent me a new carb under warranty. Once I installed it I only use TruFuel. Yep expensive but I have the same gas in it from last season and it fired right up on the 2nd pull. Ethanol additives are sh**!


----------



## Lapeer (Jan 28, 2013)

Moral of the story...Don't buy an Eskimo auger. They don't run wether you use good gas, bad gas, leaded no such thing gas or there gas


----------



## outdoor101 (May 15, 2012)

Chain saw gas, lets keep it simple people lol


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Agree with that 100% my Eskimo auger loves stil oil with premium gas


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

ausable riverboat said:


> First of all the lady that said there was lead in the gas was 100? wrong they do not put lead in any gas. I use rec 90 in all my small engines it will not go bad I have had some for two years and it is still good


sorry you are right, I meant ethenol not lead. She told me the amount would vary from state to state and in Minn. it was %11. my bad. But she also said in 11 days it would not preform the way fuel should, and premium ould last far longer


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I only buy gas, now premium by the gal. I believe in keeping fuel fresh, mix w/ oi, itbl. carb cleaner, second pull. This was the first time in 4 years , my Eskimo let me down. when it is gone. I would buy another one. although the elec. ones intrigue me. I may check out re-con as well


----------



## dachief (Feb 20, 2010)

Jimbo 09 said:


> True fuel in the can or rec90 if I mix it myself. There is still ethonol in premium pump fuel. You should use recreational fuel or rec 90 as it is non ethonol.


I use the true fuel in my weed wacker, runs great, regular unleaded sucks. If we get any ice, (haha ) I will use the true fuel in my Eskimo Z71 auger also.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

My Lazer is powered by peppermint schnapps. Not sure if it goes bad, I make sure the supply is always rotated and fresh. :lol:


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

357Maximum said:


> My Lazer is powered by peppermint schnapps. Not sure if it goes bad, I make sure the supply is always rotated and fresh. :lol:


I'm not so sure it ever was good! Lol


----------



## ybone (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm with Berg. Coleman propane on clearance at Wal-Mart. 4-pack for $8. bought it 2 years ago and will never
go back to gas. my 2cents. had them all. gas, electric, hand, ...they all have their value but for me,
love it. one tank last year in the u.p., I got 47 holes through 23 inches of ice. I have witnesses and picts.
just be careful out there right now.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Jimw said:


> I'm not so sure it ever was good! Lol



You have quite obviously never had ENOUGH at one time then. :lol:


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I plug my lithium ion battery into the wall to recharge.
The convenience of an electric auger cannot be beat.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

357Maximum said:


> My Lazer is powered by peppermint schnapps. Not sure if it goes bad, I make sure the supply is always rotated and fresh. :lol:





Jimw said:


> I'm not so sure it ever was good! Lol


Sissy's, real men drink super schnapps when they're fishing!!


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

When I was 18 I went to a party and we were drinking Peppermint Schnapps from a gallon jug over our shoulder like they do with moonshine in a jug, then chasing it with beer. I woke up the next morning on the bathroom floor with a girl I didn't know, snoring with her head on my belly. Apparently she was drinking the same stuff. Haven't touched it since.I still hate the smell!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Unless the fuel is stated as ethanol free, premium usually has a higher ethanol content than regular as ethanol is a cheap way to boost octane. 

I have an old Jiffy auger and run whitr gas/coleman lantern fuel mixed 32:1 with oil. White gas will last a long time. It only has an octane rating of about 55, but most augers have a pretty low compression ratio and will run just fine on it.


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

I would not have fished 2 years ago on saginaw bay if I had to use a hand auger. Still use one on 6 inches of ice or less. But I learned my lesson chasing perch on Higgins years ago on 18 inches of ice. Spud for first ice then my hand auger (getting the drill attachment tmrw morning) till the ice is 6 inches then the propane 10 inch comes out to play.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

If you keep your gas in an unvented can, there is no way for water to get in, even with E10. Gas is at the highest risk of water intrusion when it is stored in underground tanks at the gas station, not in a sealed can in your garage.

Every fall I fill up several 5-gallon cans with "recreational gas". That gas gets used in my 12 year old riding mower, 25yo push mower, 21yo chainsaw, 10yo weed whacker, 10yo leaf blower, etc. 

Last year I put new plugs in the rider and chainsaw. First plug change for them ever. The rider has seen heavy service cutting 2+ acres for a decade and the saw I used for a couple years in college felling trees for a lumber company and cutting massive amounts of firewood, and above average personal use ever since. In that time, that saw ate at least 10 chains to the point there wasn't anything left to sharpen and wore out 2 bars and sprockets. Still starts on the 2'nd or 3'rd pull. As far as I know, the plug in the push mower has never been changed and it still runs great.

I've never had any fuel related problems with any of my small engines. Not sure how so many seem to have issues. Maybe I'm just lucky...


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Quack Addict said:


> I've never had any fuel related problems with any of my small engines. Not sure how so many seem to have issues. Maybe I'm just lucky...


I think the largest factor is improper storage of the gas tanks and equipment. That said, newer equipment is more susceptible to failure because of current emissions requirements. It makes storage in high humidity areas problematic, which is why I use a dehumidifier in my barn. The only fuel issue I ever had was in my auger. I let it sit for 5 years unused full of gas. Pulled it out of storage and it was all gummed up.


----------



## fish2much (Oct 16, 2009)

I've got an Eskimo with a 2-stroke and love it. It starts the first 2-3 pulls every time. Here's my suggestions: 1.) Make sure the primer bulb is pressed enough times to clear the air bubbles out of the line. 2.) Use regular, unleaded, fresh WINTER season gas, not left over Summer grade. 3.) Use a 2-cycle oil with a fuel stabilizer additive (Echo is good) 4.) Carry a spray can of starting fluid as a backup plan. 5.) Run the engine dry at the end of the season and even pull the fuel line to drain any residual. This has worked for the past 5 years.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I buy ethanol free premium gas for everything but my truck. I do add StarTron to every can no matter what. It's well worth the price you pay extra.


I switched to batteries for drilling, but use E90 with Seafoam in all my small engines. I highly recommend this approach.


----------



## fishmaster1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Battery.......ION


----------



## BlackRhino (Feb 21, 2005)

Redmaxx at Atherton Road Sales or Trufuel at Menards/depot/Lowe's. Never had a problem since I started using these fuels.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Premium gas is harder to atomize, especially at lower temperatures. Combine that with low rpm hand cranking and it adds up to hard starting and poor performance. Try reguar.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

10% ethanol is garbage with a short shelf life. Esox is correct regarding premium so either ethanol free or fresh 10% is the way to go.

You wouldn't believe how bad my snow blower was running with 5 month old gas, and how good it runs with fresh.


----------



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

I've had my Eskimo 5 years now. Never had an issue, EVER. I run regular gas with stihl oil and a bit of stabilizer. I think off season storage might be where guys run into trouble.


----------

